# DB2 Connect, welchen treiber?



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo User,

ich möchte gern eine Connection zu einer DB2 Datenbank (Version 6.1 und Version 8) herstellen,
beide Verbindungen sollen nicht gleichzeitig bestehen.

Für die Verbindung zur DB2 möchte ich nicht über ODBC gehen!

Verbindungen zu SQL-Server und Oracle habe ich bereits.

Gibt es einen freien Treiber denn man für DB2 benutzen kann?


Im Moment benutze ich den Treiber von DB2 (db2java.zip).

Hier mal mein test Code



```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;

public class db2 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		System.out.println("Test !");
		Connection conn = null;

		try {
			Class.forName("COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.app.DB2Driver");
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2//192.168.0.4:50000/FSW_DO", "fsw", "fsw");
			// ... hier geht's weiter ...
	        ResultSet rs0 = conn.createStatement().executeQuery("SELECT user_nummer FROM usertab WHERE user_name = 'fsw'");
	        rs0.next();
	        System.out.println("Wert " + rs0.getString("user_nummer"));
			
		} catch (Throwable thr) {
			thr.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			try {
				conn.close();
			} catch (Throwable thr2) {
			}
		}

		System.out.println("Test 2 !");

	}
}
```

Mein fehler!

```
Test !
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:545)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at db2.main(db2.java:24)
Test 2 !
```

Wie könnte ich es anders machen?
Danke


----------



## bronks (23. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Im Moment benutze ich den Treiber von DB2 (db2java.zip) ...


Du mußt zusätzlich die Lizenzdatei im Classpath haben, sonst funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

wie soll die denn heißen?


----------



## bronks (23. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie soll die denn heißen?


Ich fahre im Momen den Treiber db2jcc.jar auf DB2 9.1 und die Lizenzdatei heißt db2jcc_license_cu.jar.


----------



## tfa (23. Jul 2007)

Der aktuelle Treiber heißt übrigens com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver

Thomas


----------

